# Spring bold eyes and lips make up tutorial



## xohmydeedee (May 31, 2016)

[video=youtube;mKCIf_edmjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKCIf_edmjo[/video]

HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY THIS TUTORIAL!! 
DONT FORGET TO SUBSCRIBE


----------

